# Jim Carrey



## cdhall (Aug 13, 2002)

I have heard that Jim Carrey used to have a routine on "In Living Color" where he played "Bob" a "World Champion" and I'd like to see it.

Has anyone seen the skits?  I heard there were 2.  One involving a knife attack. If anyone knows where these skits might be available, please let me know.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Yes, I remember them--they were funny! Sorry, don't know where to get them.

Tommy Davidson would also play a waiter who knew the martial arts and would beat up difficult customers ("Now, at this point, I have options...").


----------



## D_Brady (Aug 31, 2003)

I posted the thread called "I meant Raining Lance, it's  in the locker room.




  Dan.


----------

